# Baltimore, MD



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Hace tiempo postee un set de fotos de Baltimore muy buenas , pero no eran mias. Ahora les muestros fotos mias que tomare con forme pase el tiempo para que vean como se vive por aca y lo bueno y malo que esta ciudad ofrece [ Si, se aceptan criticas constructivas ] ! Las fotos son de dos areas diferentes , saltare de una a otra [ da un poco de flojera organizarlas , como ya estan en el photobucket , facil copio el link nomas :lol: ]

Un poco de historia : Baltimore fue fundada el 30 de julio de 1729, y se le dio el nombre de quien fue el fundador de la colonia y el primer gobernador de la misma, C a. C.ilius Calvert, Segundo Barón de Baltimore. La ciudad creció a fines del siglo XIX como el depósito para el azúcar producido por las colonias en el Mar Caribe.

En el Puerto de Baltimore se encuentra el Fuerte McHenry, que fue atacado por las tropas inglesas en la guerra de 1812 y cuya defensa inspiró a Francis Scott Key a escribir el poema que luego se convertiría en las letras del himno nacional de los Estados Unidos, "The Star-Spangled Banner". [ La ciudad tiene una historia tan larga como interesante ]

*1. Mirando hacia el vecindario de Federal Hill , el area de Harborview. Los condominios a la derecha son de la cadena Ritz Carlton. Actualmente se esta construyendo una torre de depas de lujo al lado de la torre existente.*









*
2. Esta foto es del nuevo vecindario de la ciudad Harbor East. *www.harboreast.com










*3. Un close-up del Ritz Carlton , tendran una de las mejores vistas de la ciudad. Vistas hacia Downtown y Harbor east [ destinada a ser densa , de hecho ya lo es ].*










*4. Una vista hacia downtown. Esa "carpa" que ven ahi es un pabellon de conciertos. *










*5. Otra foto de HE. El sitio de construccion es de la nueva torre de Legg Mason ( 24 pisos , 105 mts ) y hotel y residencias Four Season ( 44 pisos y 150 mts ).*










*6. Un edificio de depas en HE.*










*7. Un close-up de Harborview Tower y Pier Homes residencias.*










*8. Seguimos en HE.*










*9. Este edificio estan que lo convierten en depas , anteriormente fue un silo de granos ( si , asi de grande era ).
*









*10. Desde downtown mirando hacia HE.*










*11. La parte tracera del Power Plant Live. Oficinas , retail y dining. *










*12. En pleno Inner Harbor, la parte turistica mas famosa de la ciudad ( Shopping, dining , night life , etc ). El edificio en contexto es el Baltimore World Trade Center.*










*13. No se aprecia muy bien , pero ahi se encuentran varias discotecas y restaurantes. Las noches de fin de semana , esto esta repleto de gente !
*









*14. Edificios de oficinas y el Hyatt.
*









*15. Una vista de los edicios ubicados en esta zona , a lo largo de la calle Pratt.*










*16. La parte delantera del Power plant [ ese fue el primer ESPN Zone que se abrio en el pais ]*










*17. Un close-up de varios edificios.*










*18. Otros edificios de la zona. El edificio de vidrio , el mas alto, es el headquarters de Constellation Energy [ Fortune 500 company , operadora de varias plantas electricas en los EEUU ]*










*19. El acuario ! Supuestamente unos de los mejores del pais (nunca he ido , jeje ) es mas grande de lo que parece. *










*20. Un close-up de esa guitarra tan famosa.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy chévere esta ciudad!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

*21. Una torre de oficinas y otra de mismo uso.* 










*22. Skyscrapers !*










*23. Este edificio me gusta mucho.*









*
24. Mas edificios en el Downtown.*










*25. Una plazuela y monumento al holocausto.*










*26. Este edificio es bien raro. 5 pisos de parking y 2 de oficina :lol:*










*27. More Skyscrapers !*










*28. Baltimore City Community College , el edificio mas feo de la ciudad.*










*29. Skybridge !*










*30. Para que demoler un parking garage existente ? mejor es construir el edificio encima de este , ta-da !*










*31. Ah , mira tu ! si tenia un close-up del area de las discos.*










*32. Cuanto espacio de oficina !*










*33. Una mas.*










*34. Un edificio de depas y al fondo el Marriott waterfront , vistas espectaculares ! por su puesto que la vista tiene precio alto , eh.*










*35. Una toma a lo lejos de Harbor East , en frente y Downtown , al fondo.*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey!! Yo estuve en Baltimore el año pasado como en noviembre creo, hacia un friazo :S
El area financiera es definitivamente la mejor de la ciudad, me pase 4 horas ahi, me parquee en un parking garage como de 8 pisos y el chiste me costo $16 lol
Yo me fui practicamente a aventurar, sin preguntar y sin saber que lugares iba a visitar. No puedo creer que nunca has ido al acuario, yo si entre  Muy bonito era. No recuerdo haber visto ese edificio construido "encima" del parking garage, se le ve muy bien!
Hay uno por ahi que me hizo recordar al Chocavento... Buen thread y buenas fotos brother!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow!! Qué paja la ciudad ah!!! Ni me la imaginaba así! Su downtown se ve muy chévere!! Tiene muchos edificios, con diseños bastante buenos!!!!!! También me gusta el mobiliario urbano de la ciudad !

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bien se ve Baltimore, me gustó bastante, se ve tan tranquilo y ordenado, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Estupenda calidad de fotos y los lugares hermosos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buen thread y están excelentes las fotos y los àngulos que has tomado... Me fascina!!!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

este es Baltimore de Maryland donde queda el "mejor" hospital de Estados Unidos El Johns Hopkins y la mejor facultad de medicina, pero se q queda muy cerca a un barrio super peligroso segun me han contado un doc


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Eso de los barrios peligrosos me gustaria que nos aclare Exrexnotex... Cuando yo fui, entre por el lado de Washington DC, o sea a traves de la I-95 (desde el sur), me paltee a la hora de salir de la autopista y tome la salida equivocada jajaja, entonces acabe en un barrio inmenso de muy mala apariencia y se le veia peligroso... Me pregunto si el otro lado de la ciudad tambien es asi...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios.

El area que rodea al hospital John Hopkins es peligrosa , pero lso numeros de incidentes en el area no son alarmantes , lo que si hay bastante por esa zona es droga. la verdad es dificil de describir las areas peligrosas de la ciudad , que en realidad son un buen numero. Podriamos decir que las areas peligrosas de la ciudad , en su mayoria estan en la parte oeste de lo que viene a ser el " InnerCity" , que si vemos el mapa esta ubicada en el mismo centro geographico de la ciudad , y uno que otro en la parte este y oeste de la ciudad cerca al condado. Lo "bueno" es que, generalmente , los crimenes no salen de los vecindarios en que se cometen , que generalmente siempre son los mismos. Ejemplo, dos vecindarios , separados por una avenida grande or whatever , 1 de ellos con lindas y grandes casas , el precio de ellas bien alto , todo bien chevre. El otro vecindario , descuidado , casas pequenas , gente de mal andar en las calles , con crimen ( minimo , eso si ). Asombra un poco que los crimenes no se esparzan , al mismo tiempo da una mejor idea a las autoridades acerca de como lidiar con problemas ya que estos estan centrados. Baltimore tiene una "mala" reputacion por sus altos numeros de homicidios. Este anio , es una sorpresa total que los homicidios y crimines en general han caido bastante. La mayoria de la ciudad es como cualquier otra , eso si.

Mas tarde pongo un poco mas de fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Estan son las ultimas que me quedan. Ya saldre a tomar mas fotos ...

*Que seria de Baltimore sin barcos en su puerto ...*










*Esa es la fabrica de azucar "Dominos" *










*Una torre de oficinas a lo lejos.*










*Una antigua warehouse remodelada y convertida en oficinas.*










*Apartamentos en el vecindario de Fells Point.*










*Una toma de Downtown.*










*Oficinas de Laureate.
*









*Otra toma del Downtwon.*










*Otra ...*









*
Una toma de Harbor East.*









*
Vista hacia el Hospital John Hopkins. Hay bastante construccion en su campus , el numero de gruas actual es de 6. *










Eso es todo lo que tengo por el momento.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos! La ciudad me ha gustado mucho, muy ordenada y limpia, aunque también de frío clima creo =P


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Power Plant Live. Oficinas , retail y dining.









este concepto me parece interesante...el de reciclar edificios...(en este caso una fabrica)...no he visto algo asi en eeuu antes.., por q es reciclado verdad??...... no creo q hayan hecho intencionalmente las chimeneas.
da curiosidad como lo han habilitado ( por dentro), subidividido, insulado.. y colocado d instalciones electricas y sanitarias.

excelentes tus fotos!!! enrexnotex...de esta ciudad no se ve mucho, muy bacan su densidad.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante este temita  gracias por compartir las fotitos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Papiriqui, ese edificio fue remodelado , las chimeneas son originales. 



kaMetZa said:


> Buenas fotos! La ciudad me ha gustado mucho, muy ordenada y limpia, aunque también de frío clima creo =P


Aca se viven las 4 estaciones. En el invierno hace un frio horrible , en verano un calor de M and so on.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> Aca se viven las 4 estaciones. *En el invierno hace un frio horrible* , en verano un calor de M and so on.


Uy qué rico!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve muy chvr la ciudad y su estilo...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Excelente tu thread, Exrex!!! Baltimore se me hace una ciudad tradicional pero que se va modernizando a la par. Me han gustado mucho los edificios que nos has mostrado, y como bien indicaste, han usado creativamente lo existente para construir algo nuevo sobre los edificios antiguos.

Eso de reciclar edificios viejos lo he visto tambien en Chicago, junto al lago (o rio? ya ni recuerdo, jeje), donde han convertido grandes depositos en centros comerciales.

Muchos saludos y gracias por las fotos, Exrex!!!


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

esta ciudad es una de las peores, no me gusto nada, mucha criminalidad y pobreza, las afueras parecen a las partes muy pobres de lima o alguna otra ciudad latinoamericana, da pena...... y en si ni el downtown es muy bonito...


----------

